# Herzogin Kate wünscht sich ein Baby!



## Stefan102 (6 Juli 2011)

Image Hosting at TurboImageHost.com​
Der berühmte Storch hat einen royalen Auftrag! Denn Herzogin Kate (29) will mit ihrem Ehemann Prinz William (28) unbedingt eine Familie gründen. Das berichtet zumindest showbizspy.com.

Als ein Gratulant Kate nur das Beste für die Zukunft wünschte („Wir hoffen, dass ihr viel Erfolg haben werdet bei der Familiengründung!“), antwortete sie: „Ja, das hoffe ich auch!“ Das junge Paar steht in dieser Hinsicht unter großem medialen Druck, denn die ganze Welt wartet seit der Traumhochzeit am 29. April auf royalen Nachwuchs. Ginge es nach Hofberichterstatter Andrew Morton (58), muss sie sich beeilen: „Wenn Kate nicht innerhalb der nächsten 9 Monate schwanger wird, bricht sie 200 Jahre britische Tradition!“ Denn sowohl ihr Ehemann Prinz William als auch ihr Schwiegervater Prinz Charles (62) wurden sehr schnell nach der Hochzeit ihrer Eltern geboren. Kate hat also königlichen Zeitdruck!

Im Mai wurde die Familienplanung dann auch noch von bösen Gerüchten überschattet: Ihre Schwiegermutter, Camilla Parker Bowles (63), soll erzählt haben, dass Kate unfruchtbar sei!

Was denn nun stimmt, wissen nur Kate und Wil selbst. Wir wünschen den beiden alles Gute und vor allem eine kleine Auszeit von dem ganzen Medienrummel, damit sie sich in Ruhe um die Familiengründung kümmern können. Denn eins ist bei diesem Traumpaar sicher: Ihr Baby wird ein Kind der Liebe – egal, wann es sich auf den Weg macht!

(Quelle. promiflash.de)


----------

